

A Psychologist In Y Combinator, And His Mission To Revolutionize Therapy - zt
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3026967/a-psychologist-in-y-combinator-and-his-controversial-mission-to-revolutionize-therapy

======
lutusp
A quote: "Your Listener--who could be a mental health professional, a student,
a part-time mom ..."

Or an instance of Eliza, for those with little grasp of computer history:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELIZA](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELIZA)

[http://www.manifestation.com/neurotoys/eliza.php3](http://www.manifestation.com/neurotoys/eliza.php3)

